# ADA Glass Stand 60P Solar 1 Seiryu stone HC



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

This is an ADA 60 P tank I've been waiting to set up, I had a hardscape with stones I collected from Virginia, spent a lot of time on the hardscape, months, recently I took it down and decided to rescape it with seiryu stone, spent 15 minutes on the new hardscape and I think it’s better. I added 9 more Liters of ADA Malaya Powder type soil to get more slope.
I’m planning to do a dry start HC carpet

I really want the tank to look awesome because this is the best equipment I’ve ever used

Equipment;
ADA 60P tank
ADA glass stand
ADA solar 1, 150 watt Halide with arm stand
ADA Super-Jet ES 600
ADA Power Sand M 6L
ADA Malaya 9L
ADA Malaya Powder Type 9L
ADA Penac P and W Bacter 100, tourmaline, clear super
Achaea CO2 regulator
5 LB CO2 standard cylinder food grade
ADA Pollen glass type 3 Diffusor
ADA Cabochon Ruby

I’m going to do a dry start but I will use a lot of HC 1-2 sq ft, there’s 1 area where I may decide to put another plant behind the large rock, I will post updates next week during the dry start,


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

Love it. NICE list of equipment. 

Can you add a pic or two showing more of the stand?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

ETK said:


> Love it. NICE list of equipment.
> 
> Can you add a pic or two showing more of the stand?


Agreed on the equipment. I would love to see more of the stand and filter. 

Why skimp on the regulator? That the most important part in a high tech tank.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Is it just me or does the "archaea" regulator resemble the milwaukee regulators?


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Great set-up. Your equipment makes me drool.

Your hardscape looks so nice, very nice stones. I think the one in the front left would look better if it was pointing in the same direction as the large stone behind it, and if it was scooted a little closer to it.. IMO!


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

Its hard to get a good pic of the stand because its clear glass I would move it but its really heavy, I copied a pic from ADG to show it, Its got two wood plates and its low iron glass, I did scratch the bottom of my wood plate moving the super jet around it scratches easy, if there were a little garden mat for the super jet i would buy it


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Go to costco and get a roll of plastic shelf liner. Cut to size and place underneath superjet filter.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

wow, baller set up! very jealous!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Hc...


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome scape. You are doing it right from the start. nice job. that hc is awesome. 

keep us updated.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

All you needed to show was a photo of your filter



*GASP* *FAINT* WOW


----------



## Nanoful (Dec 28, 2012)

wow..got alot of bling bling in the setup already. that hc alone would cost me an arm and a leg ....sooo niceeeeee

my dream tank and u have it waiting on an update


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

The scape looks really nice, and it is awesome to see someone using Malaya soil! The color compliments the stone nicely I think. 

Those HC mats look beautiful, and that is just in the bag! :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see you plant it. Very nice equipment selection. Following.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks better than the original rockscape you had working.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

I gotta agree with antbug here. Though I don't think the ADA solar puts him in the HIGH light category, to have spent a fortune on all these ADA products, you might as well invest in a good regulator since CO2 is going to be the hardest to get right. Very nice looking setup though, ADA really does make some beautiful (albeit overpriced) products.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Where you get HC Cuba like that? Mind telling us the price of that dry start cuba. Very green with envy, almost as green as the Cuba.

With the finest equipment money can buy, beside the regulator, I expect good a top 100 ranking. 

Did I mention how jealous I am of the set up?


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

*gasps*
ill be waiting for an update
no matter how long it takes!


----------



## LeMoine (Dec 24, 2012)

Excited to see this thing all set up, top notch equipment!


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

That must've cost a small fortune!
But it is really nice! I'm digging the hardscape.


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

puopg said:


> I gotta agree with antbug here. Though I don't think the ADA solar puts him in the HIGH light category, to have spent a fortune on all these ADA products, you might as well invest in a good regulator since CO2 is going to be the hardest to get right. Very nice looking setup though, ADA really does make some beautiful (albeit overpriced) products.


Whats the best regulator, I also have a Milwaukee, I'm not really interested in that cabondoser electronic regulator, its sort of ugly and will be visible through the glass stand, I hate the black plastic 

The ADA tower wont be here for months, I will be the first in the USA to have one, yes lol


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That is cool, but will our CGA tanks fit inside that? I thought it was meant for metric CO2 tanks, I am not 100% sure but I believe the tank goes inside, it has a hole for the reg to be attached on the outside, you could use an ADA Speed Regulator with an adapter (ADG sells it) and it looks awesome. Did Frank tell you anything about what canister to use?









http://www.adgshop.com/CO2_Speed_Regulator_p/101-303.htm


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

That is some nice HC!


----------



## hecto33 (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't wait to see this tank up and running! Great job on the Hardscape too!


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

John Simpson said:


> Whats the best regulator, I also have a Milwaukee, I'm not really interested in that cabondoser electronic regulator, its sort of ugly and will be visible through the glass stand, I hate the black plastic
> 
> The ADA tower wont be here for months, I will be the first in the USA to have one, yes lol


With good reason, they cost more than the superjet es600 lol. For a 2l bottle and casing.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

John Simpson said:


> Whats the best regulator, I also have a Milwaukee, I'm not really interested in that cabondoser electronic regulator, its sort of ugly and will be visible through the glass stand, I hate the black plastic
> 
> The ADA tower wont be here for months, I will be the first in the USA to have one, yes lol


Hmm well it seems aesthetics is a major part of your concern. The way I see it, unless you go those small cartridges or the tower, a standard tank is going to be less than pleasing through a glass stand. Good regulators you can just ask and see what people can build for you. Oldpunk, bettatail both build pretty awesome regulators and currently, there's this swagelok setup thats $470 but it looks amazing (its on barrreport). It is one that I would want to show off. But its also really expensive. 

Seeing as you want that tower (holy crap thats an insane amount to pay for a CO2 tank!) A stainless steel unit will be desired. Here is a pic of my current regulator. So definitely ask around and see what people can offer you. I am sure you can find a regulator worthy of standing next to ADA's equipment.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Very nice, keep feeding us with updates.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

John Simpson said:


> Whats the best regulator, I also have a Milwaukee, I'm not really interested in that cabondoser electronic regulator, its sort of ugly and will be visible through the glass stand, I hate the black plastic
> 
> The ADA tower wont be here for months, I will be the first in the USA to have one, yes lol


With a glass stand, I would do something like this http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1520573&postcount=58

puopg is right, contact oldpunk or bettatail on this fourm and have them build you one.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

John Simpson said:


> The ADA tower wont be here for months, I will be the first in the USA to have one, yes lol


Say whaaaaaaat!


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Sweet composition  Can't wait to see more updates! Following this thread


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

*Day 1*

Just planted today, running a Zoomed repti-fogger for now


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Jesus you planted It and it looks like it's been up forever. Are those the ground cover you purchase and they are on a thing of brown mossy stuff and green wire? Sorry that description is terrible lol. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

Just curious if you plant the HC in large mats like that will they root well?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

This is the best thing ever...
Did I mention that I am very jealous? 
You sir, have too much money. :biggrin:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That looks great, an instant HC carpet. :biggrin: 

The mist picture is also cool.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

wow this is how you get err done when money is not an object. =)

Great setup!


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Serious planter. This tank costs a lot of money!!!!


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

lol great setup


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Really Mr. Amano's way to start! Go hard or go home, I like it.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah bro you hurt everybody's feelings with this sweet build. The best equipment I've seen all in one place. Can't wait to see it all come together even more.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

wow that is quite the planting... talk about a carpet


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It looks like:

Which came first, the stones or the plants. 

Looks great. 

Really, really got me thinking about breaking loose some change and going with a SuperJet. Just need to consider heating options then......


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great, that HC is gorgeous!


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

chunkychun said:


> Just curious if you plant the HC in large mats like that will they root well?


I peeled the HC off the fiber mats they came on, I do the dry start to get the HC to root before adding water


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

Day 2 already perfect


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks good man, I love how thick you got the hc from scratch. Not often you see a tank planted that heavily. How are you liking the zoomed humidifier? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

TheGuy said:


> Looks good man, I love how thick you got the hc from scratch. Not often you see a tank planted that heavily. How are you liking the zoomed humidifier?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I like the zoomed humidifier although I noticed sometimes if the hose sags it fills up with water and blocks the flow, I don't keep it running i just click it on for a minute a few times a day, its easier than spraying just because i don't have to take off the top each time. 

I was thinking it would be interesting to put Do!Aqua be Bright in the fogger, thats the stuff made for spraying on wabi kusa I don't have any on hand would be intereting to try with a fogger tho


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't think you would need additives for that healthy of hc  

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a very impressive setup ya have there, wish I didn't have to wait for a carpet to grow in. Man I'm jealous


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ugh. I hate this tank. So terrible.

Okay, not really! 

Just have to tell myself that so I don't accidentally start up yet another tank.

Super-excited to see this play out. Looks so terrific already.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> Ugh. I hate this tank. So terrible.
> 
> Okay, not really!
> 
> Just have to tell myself that so I don't accidentally start up yet


Haha, lol. Yeah, trying to suppress my urge for a 45-f, a 12 long, another bowl/vase, and a 2.5 gallon. Time to do some convincing! Maybe it'll work if I convince my parents that a wabi kusa would look nice on the dining room table. :hihi:


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

damm this a crazy build. cant wait to see more updates.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Just a heads up if you plan to get tower still, don't.. The bottle will be completely useless. I had to contact catalyna (sp) to get US bottle to fit and o haven't heard back yet.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Would I be out of line if I asked about fish instead of equipment? What kind of swimmers you going to put in there?


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

Will you be using a heater? Asking since I can't think of any that would fit this design aesthetic.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

ETK said:


> Will you be using a heater? Asking since I can't think of any that would fit this design aesthetic.


Inline heater probably


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

ETK said:


> Will you be using a heater? Asking since I can't think of any that would fit this design aesthetic.


I wont use a heater, I think I want 20-30 Galaxy Rasboras and a school of ember tetras


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jVMUTDB4FpM

had a photoshoot yesterday to get ready for the IAPLC got some good practice shots, its gona need a lot more lighting o yeah and some fish, probably gona take the contest pics next week, only a little more than a month left to get them in


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

You must have inter-dimensional money portals in your pockets! Lol, nice setup.


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

Great products and a great job with the hardscape.
I'm waiting for 100 Tetra Ember but can i ask you why you choosed them? I liked them but never really saw it 

Pedro.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Picture update


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Great scape. Awesome to have all that equipment at your disposal. Would have loved to take a look at your store!


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

eh, not my best tank


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

very nice work


----------



## thegasman (May 9, 2013)

Man, that is one sweet list of equipment. You do know there are starving children in Africa and you could have fed an entire village or three with what you've spent on this set up?....LOL! I have extreme aquarium equipment envy now. I liked the use of the fogging system. Good luck with the IAPLC contest.


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

this is a video of me getting ready t fill it and take some pics http://youtu.be/jVMUTDB4FpM


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

The video was funny...was that a fan you were holding? Also the dry ice was kinda corny but i love your setup! Keep up the good work


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

ADAtank said:


> The video was funny...was that a fan you were holding? Also the dry ice was kinda corny but i love your setup! Keep up the good work


yeah that wasn't dry ice, I ran a fogger for the dry start the fog would roll out the top after opening the lid


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Any new updates? How is the co2 setup? If u haven't already u should get a ada speed regulator with a adaptor for us threads and use a 5lb co2 tank. Im using co2 cartrages and im wanting somthing that is going to last longer before i need to refill. The problem is finding it.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Any new updates?


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks fantastic! Nice equipment too!

Any more updates?


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

zzzzzz....


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Dude the HC. You planted it or did you just lay it down like a mat? It looks so beautiful.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Dry start seems to be the way to go with the mats. I purchased a bunch of HC mats a while back, they came on coconut fiber that turned out was infested with all kinds of algae. The HC looked awesome and was very healthy, I peeled it off as you did. They seem to all be grown immersed from every supplier. I didn't dry start so while the plant transitioned to submerged I faced a lot of algae coming up from the roots attacking any melt. It bounced back in the end but was a PITA to keep the hair algae from taking over during this transitional period. If I ever plant HC again in tanks down the road I will dry start no matter what.


----------

